
Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation Cuts Parental Leave Benefits in Half - atlasunshrugged
https://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2019/01/28/gates-foundation-cuts-parental-leave-by-half.html
======
atlasunshrugged
Non paywall article here [https://www.mother.ly/news/bill-and-melinda-gates-
foundation...](https://www.mother.ly/news/bill-and-melinda-gates-foundation-
cuts-parental-leave-program-in-half)

This is quite fascinating to me as an American who mainly worked in startups
with "unlimited" vacation policies but now working in Europe for a foreign
government with extremely generous parental leave policies. I have serious
doubts that the problems with backfilling positions and whatnot are unsolvable
- companies throughout the EU have been doing it for years

